# greetings from Holland



## metallica (Apr 29, 2007)

with 25C so early in the year, there is only one thing you can do on a sunday morning... head into the field!

enjoy
Eddy


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that _V. berus_?  I absolutely love all of the _Vipera_ species.  I will take a vacation over there just so I could get a picture of one someday.  Post as many pics of them as you can take, I think they are the greatest little vipers!


----------



## metallica (Apr 29, 2007)

yes, that is Vipera berus. the only venomous snake here in the Netherlands. luckely they are pretty abundant here.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics, and great snake! That red is amazing and awesome! I love red eyes!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (May 18, 2007)

Hello Eddy!

What subspecies of these Lacerta agilis do You have in Holland?


----------



## metallica (May 23, 2007)

as far as i know we only have _Lacerta agilis agilis_

Eddy


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 23, 2007)

Awesome Eddy!  Thanks for sharing.  That moth is spectacular.  And the snake, well, no words could do those eyes justice.


----------



## Crotalus (May 23, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of agilis habitat? 
Interesting to see how it differs from swedish agilis habitat

Btw, nice shots of berus!


----------



## metallica (May 24, 2007)

most agilis here are found in the dunes along the coast. i however live about 150 kn land inward. this is what it looks like. (note the enourmous dutch mountains!)


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (May 25, 2007)

Any photo of swedish lacerta agilis?

Thanks for answer.

I soon wiil get some caucasian Lacerta agilis grusinica. I will post pic.


----------



## Crotalus (May 25, 2007)

They are found in similar habitat in s. Sweden aswell as other habitat
Old shooting ranges and railroad tracks etc are also used by them, esp. for laying their eggs

swedish male agilis:


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Lelle, nice pic!

It is the same subspecies I believe in comman in Middle Russia.


----------

